# AsRock Fatal1ty 970 Performance: Neues AMD-Board für FX-Chips



## TroaX (14. Dezember 2014)

*AsRock Fatal1ty 970 Performance: Neues AMD-Board für FX-Chips*

Seit dem 09.12.2014 ist das neue AsRock-Board Fatal1ty 970 Performance beim Onlinehändler Mindfactory gelistet. Es handelt sich dabei um ein neues AM3+ Board mit AMD 970 Chipsatz. Die Besonderheit dabei ist, das AsRock die Stromversorgung des Sockels so ausgelegt hat, das sogar die Prozessoren mit 220 Watt TDP funktionieren. Damit ist das neue AsRock-Board zur Zeit das günstigste 220 Watt Board für die FX-Prozessoren. Das bedeutet auch, das sich das Board hervorragend zum übertakten eignet.  Passend dazu unterstützt das Board Speicher mit Taktungen von 2400 MHtz und mehr.

Ebenfalls wurde ein M.2 Slot für eine platzsparende SSD verbaut. Ebenfalls dabei sind 3 PCIe 2.0 16x Slots für Tripple-CrossFire, 6 S-ATA III Anschlüsse, Realtek ALC1150 Soundcodec, 6 USB 3.0 und 10 USB 2.0 Anschlüsse (Intern + Extern). Der hersteller hebt auf seiner Internetseite zudem die hochwertigen Kondesatoren, PCIe Goldkontakte und den bekannten Fatal1ty Mouse-Port hervor. Auch das beiliegende Softwarepaket ist üppig. Auf Killer-LAN verzichtet AsRock allerdings.

Das Board schwankt mementan bei Mindfactory im Preis. Zur Zeit liegen die Preise zwischen 88 und 111 €.

Quellen:
ASRock Fatal1ty 970 Performance AMD 970 So.AM3+ Dual Channel
ASRock > Fatal1ty 970 Performance
ASRock Fatal1ty 970 Performance am Markt erschienen - Budget-Mainboard für 220W CPUs und M.2-SSDs auf HardwareSchotte.de
ASRock stellt neue AMD-Mainboards vor | Planet 3DNow!


----------



## Interceptorvtec (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AsRock Fatal1ty 970 Performance: Neues AMD-Board für FX-Chips*

Kleiner Tipp von mir .
Ich hatte gerade den 9590 von Kumpel hier und der ging lange nicht so gut wie mein 8350 vom OC her . Also solltest du  den 8350 nehmen ... 
Mit dem Board machst du sicher nichts Falsch .


----------



## TroaX (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AsRock Fatal1ty 970 Performance: Neues AMD-Board für FX-Chips*



Interceptorvtec schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp von mir .
> Ich hatte gerade den 9590 von Kumpel hier und der ging lange nicht so gut wie mein 8350 vom OC her . Also solltest du  den 8350 nehmen ...
> Mit dem Board machst du sicher nichts Falsch .


Danke für den Hinweis. Aber es ist eine User-News


----------



## Interceptorvtec (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AsRock Fatal1ty 970 Performance: Neues AMD-Board für FX-Chips*

Achsooo ups


----------



## TroaX (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AsRock Fatal1ty 970 Performance: Neues AMD-Board für FX-Chips*



Interceptorvtec schrieb:


> Achsooo ups


Passiert 

Redet ja sonst keiner drüber


----------



## Cuddleman (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AsRock Fatal1ty 970 Performance: Neues AMD-Board für FX-Chips*

Diese News kam gerade richtig, da ich ein preiwertes MB suche und ich hoffe das es auch ein solches wird, zumal es ja nur einen 970-Chipsatz hat, aber ein paar aktuelle Schmankerln mit bringt.

Asrock ist der einzige MB-Hersteller der noch seine MB-Serie für den Sockel AM3+ aktualisiert.
Eifrig wird auch konsequent die M.2-Schnittstelle integriert und aktuelle verfügbare Komponenten für die Soundausgabe eingefügt.


----------



## TroaX (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AsRock Fatal1ty 970 Performance: Neues AMD-Board für FX-Chips*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Diese News kam gerade richtig, da ich ein preiwertes MB suche und ich hoffe das es auch ein solches wird, zumal es ja nur einen 970-Chipsatz hat, aber ein paar aktuelle Schmankerln mit bringt.
> 
> Asrock ist der einzige MB-Hersteller der noch seine MB-Serie für den Sockel AM3+ aktualisiert.
> Eifrig wird auch konsequent die M.2-Schnittstelle integriert und aktuelle verfügbare Komponenten für die Soundausgabe eingefügt.


Naja MSI hat ja auch vor ein paar Wochen was neues geliefert. Zwar ohne M.2 und es gibt keine offiziell ausgeschriebene Unterstützung für 220 Watt CPU's. Aber die Feature-List des MSI ist nun auch net so verkehrt.


----------

